# pop bottle cyclone separator



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I just saw a post of this on facebook, and thought I would share with you guys. I plan to make something like this for a portable shopvac I have.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu1ju9wvVdo


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just make the smallest part of the cyclone larger than a pop bottle. Probably wouldn't take much in the way of chips or shavngs to clog that small bottle spout. Otherwise, pretty ingenious.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

If you drink beer instead of soda you may consider this design..:smile:

http://shop.dustybuckets.com/DIY-Plans-for-Low-Cost-Dust-Control-Separator-BBCC-1-DIY.htm


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> Just make the smallest part of the cyclone larger than a pop bottle. Probably wouldn't take much in the way of chips or shavngs to clog that small bottle spout. Otherwise, pretty ingenious.


Yeah, I hear you there. I always hate to hook up my large DC to my sander or scroll saw.... I thought something like this would work great for those applications, where you aren't making a large volume of dust....


----------

